# Sony DCr-TVR33E



## Safi112 (10. Februar 2008)

hallo,
ich ahbe eine Sony Dcr-TVR33E ich ahbe sie gebraucht gekauft.
Wenn ich versuche sie an den Pc anzuschließen, dann kommt nichts, also keine benachrichtigung oder so, die treiber ahbe ich bereits heruntergeladne, hoffe ihr könnt helfen.
MFG
Safi


----------



## chmee (10. Februar 2008)

Die Treiber werden benötigt, wenn Du den USB-Anschluß wählst. Unter Firewire ist kein Treiber nötig.. Wahrscheinlich ist die Kamera für den PC über USB nur sichtbar, wenn sie im Wiedergabe oder Foto-Modus ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Safi112 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe es bereits in allen Moden versucht
MFg
Safi


----------



## darkframe (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,

also bei meiner alten TRV310E kommt beim Anschluss über Firewire auch keine Meldung, außer dem typischen Ton, der auch beim Anschluss von z.B. einer externen Festplatte zu hören ist.

Welche Windows-Version und welches Capture-Programm nutzt Du denn? Vielleicht fehlt ja nur der korrekte Firewire-Treiber in Deinem System. Bei manchen Mainboards lässt sich Firewire auch im BIOS deaktivieren. Vielleicht ist das ja auch bei Dir der Fall?

Noch eines: Wird der 1394-Netzwerkadapter im Gerätemanager angezeigt und ist er dort auch aktiviert?

Das solltest Du noch einmal alles überprüfen. Vielleicht steckt der Fehler ja schon da.

Hast Du außerdem ALLES genau so gemacht, wie es in der Bedienungsanleitung auf Seite 238 beschrieben ist?


----------



## Safi112 (12. Februar 2008)

könnt ihr mir ein programm empfehlen, ich benutze keines, dachte das gehe auch so, habe die cds auch nichtmher
edit:
achso ganz vergessen^^ sry ahbe garkein firewire ich amche s über USB
MFG
Safi


----------



## darkframe (13. Februar 2008)

Safi112 hat gesagt.:


> achso ganz vergessen^^ sry ahbe garkein firewire ich amche s über USB


Hi,

na dann KANN es über Firewire ja nicht klappen 

Hmm, wenn ich den Text auf Seite 203 der Bedienungsanleitung richtig verstehe, kannst Du über USB nur Bilder übertragen, nicht aber Video.

Wie dem auch sei... Bei der Installation des USB-Treibers musst Du Dich unbedingt an die korrekte Reihenfolge halte, also erst einmal den Treiber installieren und dabei das Kabel NICHT anschliessen (so wie auf Seite 206 beschrieben). Wenn das erledigt ist, solltest Du Seite 211 exakt abarbeiten. Eventuell musst Du es mal mit einer anderen USB-Buchse versuchen. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappt, weiß ich im Moment auch nicht weiter.

Mit welchem Programm man Video über USB capturen kann, weiß ich leider nicht. Ich nutze dazu nur Firewire. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir einfach eine entsprechende Karte kaufen. Teuer sind die nicht. Die günstigsten gibt's schon für ca. 10,-€, aber ob die was taugen, weiß ich nicht. Dazu brauchst Du dann noch Capture-Software wie z.B. Scenalyzer für ca. 30,-€. Es gibt aber auch Freeware-Programme.

Du kannst Dir natürlich auch eine "richtige" Capture-Karte kaufen, die die Software gleich mitbringt, aber meistens ist das teurer und nicht notwendig.

Was ich nutze:
Zum Capturen von meiner D8 verwende ich meistens das eben genannte Scenalyzer oder Sony Vegas Pro. Die Kamera kann auch die alten Hi8-Bänder wiedergeben und über Firewire als DV ausgeben. Einfacher geht digitalisieren von Hi8 kaum 

Von meiner neuen HD-Cam, die auf Festplatte aufzeichnet, kann ich die Videos per Dateimanager/Explorer via USB übertragen, weil die Kamera wie eine externe Festplatte behandelt wird.


----------

